# New pictures.....JoJo xx



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooohhhh new pictures, still struggling with names, no one can agree....
Basil.......brush
Angus.......thongs and perfect snogging
Bertie........so and so at school 
Teddy...... Ted next door
Cylus....... Murderer off Hollyoaks !!! 
Jesse.......it's a girls name.
Hector.......riva !!!!
Clyde......Bonnie and or Clint Eastwood monkey......... Still pending 














































Thankyou Mandy for gorgeous pics.... Come on Deborah, we want to see Cora xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What beautiful photos. Exciting times ahead


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Youre welcome karen.I actually like jessie for a boy,think its really cute xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is stunning!! Teddy was our boy name for willow and now we call willow monkey all the time! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So gorgeous and so lovely and definitely Bruce the Bruiser 
Obviously he is a real Mummy's boy and I'm sure he is going to give the most wonderful cuddles.
If Lizzie had been a boy one of her brothers wanted the name to be Hector, it just makes me think of that programme Hector's House _I'm just a sad old dog_


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

mandym said:


> Youre welcome karen.I actually like jessie for a boy,think its really cute xxx


I like them all.... but someone has a reason to not like them... will have to push... when we chose Mables name wehad a long list then we all chose one off it to put in a hat the kids weren't happy with the one that came out lol and so I jus told them to go and decide... and she was Mabel for a while but somehow got changed !!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

that's why I liked Hector Marzi... and that's why my Oh didn't like it he just said "house"....of course most of the people on here haven't a clue what we are going on about lol xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dougie and Clive haven't got total thumbs down... yet


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> that's why I liked Hector Marzi... and that's why my Oh didn't like it he just said "house"....of course most of the people on here haven't a clue what we are going on about lol xx


Funny thing is that someone recently said to me 'oh did you call her after the frog on Hector's House?' I'd forgotten all about the frog 
My son liked Hector because of Hector in the battle of Troy...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha I was thinking KiKi was the cat lol but was it Sukie ???


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Karen, Kiki was the frog & ZsaZsa was the cat. I think there must be a few of us of a certain age


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Zsa Zsa that's it ..... I wonder what Sukie was off lol xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mariag said:


> Karen, Kiki was the frog & ZsaZsa was the cat. I think there must be a few of us of a certain age


Yep that was right, used to love it, perhaps we should think of names from other old tv shows! the pictures are gorgeous but I can't come up with a brilliant name for you yet , although I really like a lot of the names already suggested. Or what about Zippy or Bungle!!, most Cockapoo's are pretty zippy and the character was naughty and fun! One of Dudley's best doggy friends is a choc lab called Hector.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mungo and Midge


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Mungo and Midge


You would need to change Wilf's name and have Mabel, Mungo and MIdge!! (mind you, wasn't midge female?!).


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wasnt it mary mungo and midge lol x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Mandy you're showing your age .... You should have kept stum lol... Yes it was Mary but I thought the other two were boys but could be wrong ..... Der, der, der, der, der, der, der ( that's me going up in the lift )


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mandym said:


> Wasnt it mary mungo and midge lol x


yes, thats why I though Mabel, mungo and midge would sound similar (doesn't quite work with Wilf!!).


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Mandy you're showing your age .... You should have kept stum lol... Yes it was Mary but I thought the other two were boys but could be wrong ..... Der, der, der, der, der, der, der ( that's me going up in the lift )


I googled it....honest


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I must admit I quite like Jojo's splodge idea! I used to draw a little cartoon dog when I was at school and called it splodge, guess it may sound a little daft at the park though!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> that's why I liked Hector Marzi... and that's why my Oh didn't like it he just said "house"....of course most of the people on here haven't a clue what we are going on about lol xx


lol Sadly I do! :laugh: 

Gorgeous pics, love the one snuggling up to Pyper :hug:


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm in love! Far too cute :love-eyes:
I'd love another fur baby.....


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Those are great! Look how big he's got 

Just bathing the kids so will post Cora photos later tonight  Love seeing them out in the garden 

Oh, and feeling a leeeetle smug that I have no idea what you are all talking about


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Made my day    

Oh yes look at those tight curls on his ears, stunning ... Dense and curly coat texture 

I like Bertie or Hector xxxx

Thanks for showing me your puppy, me dear  nice puppies lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


>


JoJo loves this photo of Mr Splodge, look at his little curly ears ....ahhh

Hey Mandy/ Karen what colour are his eyes? Are they both the same colour?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I love the different shades on his ears xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rhubarb and Custard or of course Spotty Dog


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking forward to the Cora update DebsH 

Merle Marvin


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

That is one of the most adorable puppies I've ever seen.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> JoJo loves this photo of Mr Splodge, look at his little curly ears ....ahhh
> 
> Hey Mandy/ Karen what colour are his eyes? Are they both the same colour?


jojo Karens puppy has green eyes at the moment but think they will go hazel like pypers,Cora has one blue one brown like david bowie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Mandy for the merle update xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love his eye patches! Maybe he needs a pirates name.... Don't even go there with captain pugwash, master bates, and sea-man stains!!! 
My fav is still Albie - maybe I need a third too.
Although Murray is good, Scottish theme and very apt with the recent win, his nick name could be minty or Wimbledon..... Although that's not much of a nickname ha x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous photos of a gorgeous boy! Definitely a Basil! Wilf, Mable and Basil go best together! Come on... He needs a name!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY I JUST LOVE HIM!
Hummm a pirate name...Jack spot instead of Jack sparrow!
I love him to bits he is just so cute!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dill the Dog off the Herb Garden


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Dill the Dog off the Herb Garden


Is that the dog that ran around really fast saying im a dog called dill haha omg that brings back memories x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's where I thought of Basil from the herb garden ... I quite like Dillon but someone at works son is called that .....I've just been searching names... Again xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Basil Basil Basil!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Rory/Ruairi


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What happened to Hamish?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kids or hubby keep poo pooing different names x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Such a beautiful little boy and I also love the photo of him and Pyper plus the one on the grass  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He is lovely Karen and whatever name you come up with will suit him just fine. I didn't name Millie until she came home. Well I did, but changed it once we actually had her.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree his name will be perfect whatever you choose xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mandym said:


> Is that the dog that ran around really fast saying im a dog called dill haha omg that brings back memories x


That's the one! _I'm Dill the Dog hahahahahaha_ 

Pirate name could be Sinbad (or was he just a sailor?...) But it might give the poor pup a complex - _ooohhhh why do they always say I'm bad?_ 

What about Joshua - I could sing, but that really would be showing my age 
Joshua Joshua sweeter than lemon squash you are ....

That doesn't even look right now I've typed it, perhaps I'm not that old. 

ILMC is very compulsive at the moment because of all these gorgeous puppies


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah what beautiful pics of the wee fella...he is just delicious 

Still no name??!!

What about....Patch!!! Very apt...good old fashioned dogs name 

Or....

Drake
Dirk
Murphy
Granville (I can hear you saying it in your Yorkshire twang like Ronnie Barker in Open all Hours ) 
Cole
Felix
George
Denny
Leon
Noah
Eli (v cute) 
Sam
Chase
Arnold 

Sorry if they've already been mentioned!!!! 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The ones not trashed so far... But don't hold your breath are .....
Clive
Gus
Bert 
Dougie

Did you say dulcet tones Mairi ?? xx


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

OMG he is beautiful what stunning colouring:

What about:

Max
Milo
Puzzle

Really like Dougie

Jesse is a boys name as in Jesse James the cowboy - my friends little boy is called Jesse.

What about Wilbur to go with Wilf? or Wally

Webster means "weaver" as his colours are all woven together - too far out! OK will go back to the drawing board!

Wiley as in coyote!

Woody - Mable, Wilf and Woody has a ring to it.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Or Riley:

Mable, Wilf and Riley


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

From your list I'd def pick Bert however I also love some of Sally's suggestions ... 

Oh the decisions 😄

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am sat here trying to recall your dogs lKaren lol ... ( hope your dogs are better at it than mine lol) 

Wilf, Mable, Gus Come

Wilf Come, Mable Come, Dougie Come

Wilf, Mable, Bert Come ....

Oh I like them all  although Gus and Bert do sound good when called .. yep I am that sad lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

None of the reasons are mine ... My daughter says Jesse is a girls name and we liked Riley when we were picking for Wilf but its Richards colleagues surname. She likes Sid but I think it'll get confused with sit


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You have a few weeks Karen & family to choose a name, I find that part the hardest.. 

I am getting great at picking good breeders lol, getting very good at picking a lovely puppy but picking a name ummm I struggle and call in hubby for that bit   although of course I have the last say ha ha ha ... he just helps with the short list.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

How about Dougal? 

Wilf, Mable and Dougal 

xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How about an american name afterall his mummy and all her ancestors are from the usa?gives you a wider choice too xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Like the names you are thinking of Karen, probably Bert best (would end up Bertie for me), Clive made me laugh, heard a man calling his dog...Eric, last year that made me laugh too, like those types of name. Thought of you today grooming a lovely old Bearded Collie called George, I thought, that would be a nice name for the pup....just can't get away from this forum!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha next door have got two dogs George and Archie. There's someone at the kids school called Bertie!!!  I like Dougal. I'm sure I've said it but someone's poo poo'd it , but will try agai .... .. I like them all just waiting for one everyone agrees on. 
Which USA names Mandy ???? x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What are USA names? Lincoln?? oh that would be kinda cute actually!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

I love Dougal  

With names like Wilf and Mabel, I bet whatever you choose will be perfect  

I have a *fabulous* boys name, but I don't want to share it just in case  I've not even got poo number one yet!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

DebsH said:


> I love Dougal
> 
> With names like Wilf and Mabel, I bet whatever you choose will be perfect
> 
> I have a *fabulous* boys name, but I don't want to share it just in case  I've not even got poo number one yet!


Spoil sport, know we all want to know what the boys name is!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't believe I haven't said it .....I've looked at names from 1800, 1900,1950,1930... Jewish names, Hebrew names, chocolate names, old mens names,bounty pack(100. Pages) names, mumsnet, top 100 names..... Ahhhhjj x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ok it will just have to be Splodge ha ha ha 

Come on Deborah what is your secret name .. I will tell you mine  I like Cookie and Poppet .. all sweet theme.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo.... Did you see my comment at the start of this thread about what you would call mr splodge? I suggested Cookie! He looks like cookies and cream.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mandym said:


> How about an american name afterall his mummy and all her ancestors are from the usa?gives you a wider choice too xxx


Randy D - still haven't grown out of teenage giggles over that one!!!) I'd love to hear you calling him that in the park


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would call him Nougat  with all his lovely splodges in his coat colouring ...poor dog, bet he is pleased he is not mine  recall Nougat ....lol


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

yeh i like cookie too but does it go with wilf and mabel? im just complicating things lol x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Randy D - still haven't grown out of teenage giggles over that one!!!) I'd love to hear you calling him that in the park


You have exactly the same sense of humour as me lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Marzi Randy is funny .. I am giggling, oh dear I will never grow up, just look old. 

I liked the name Wonka for a stud dog..umm well I found it funny.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I like Nougat.

I know what you mean Mandy, you kind of need to be on the sweety theme already.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wonka is still on the sweetie theme! You must love confectionary!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

has to be cool traditional to go with Wilf and Mable   

I cant keep calling him Mr Splodge .. although I love the nickname  Cora would be nickname Miss Merle xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Marzi Randy is funny .. I am giggling, oh dear I will never grow up, just look old.
> 
> I liked the name Wonka for a stud dog..umm well I found it funny.


Wonka has to be the winner - love it!!!!

I'm sure this little pup could grow up to be a very in demand Wonka


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruth .. cakes, chocolate and cockapoos are my life lol  

Lets face it cockapoos are SWEET .. so that why I stick to my sweet theme, yeah it suits me and my sweet tooth.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Ruth .. cakes, chocolate and cockapoos are my life lol
> 
> Lets face it cockapoos are SWEET .. so that why I stick to my sweet theme, yeah it suits me and my sweet tooth.


I love the theme.. Nina and her litter mates were given sweetie names.. Very cute! She was Coco.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My husband liked Willie... When thinking Scottish theme 
I like Cookie, Truffle, Tiffin, Coco but they all seem girli....I thought Bailey suited his colouring.... But ' that's Adams little brother !!!!!! ' x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tiffin is pretty boyish! I like Tiffin!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Taffy.. Chewy candy similar to toffee


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Willie.. Hmm too like Wilf


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Come in Deb..... Have another girl, I'll help you pick that I can think of loads xx


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Taffy.. Chewy candy similar to toffee


Love Taffy

What about Barnaby, Oscar, Harry or Finn. 

We have got a Dave and a Brian at our puppy training (no not the owners). A chocolate lab and a staffy.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Java
Bruno
Kona


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Richard loves Dave I'm just not sure it goes with the other two , we had a Trevor at puppy class


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's too cute for Dave!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki's best friend at training was a cockapoo called Kenneth


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonka *snigger*

Sorry girls, I'm not sharing  Saving it for when I go back to Mandy for No.2 Poo next year 
I'd have noooooo problem convincing hubbie to have a Miley puppy  It was love at first sight :love-eyes:


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Java
> Bruno
> Kona


There's a cocker spaniel called Bruno in our village - he's amazing


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola has a friend called Christopher! He's a westie!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wilf and Mable both are names that I associate with my Granny's generation - so what about a similar old fashioned name - Alf, Stanley, Harold ... Or Rodney or Roger, Ernie, 
Foggy like off Last of The Summer Wine - would suit his colouring.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Agreed Marzi, Karen should pick an old fashioned name to go with Wilf and Mabel. Love Stanley and Ernie!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Am lovely Stanley and Ernie. What about Freddie


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Richard loves Dave I'm just not sure it goes with the other two , we had a Trevor at puppy class


I had to let hubby name Willow (to soften the blow of getting number 2) He saw it on here and loved it. Of course we call her monkey most of the time. 
I kind of like Dave. It is a good strong honest name.  and it lets him be different


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm leaning towards Jessie as I feel like it has American connections and also sounds a little Scottish .... Also it means 'gift' , how wonderful. .... A super, scrummy one in a million very special gift xx
Daughter hates it ....' I really don't like it ' she likes Clive and Gus... I liked Clyde no one liked it so changed it to Clive but I soon went off it.
But I liked all of the ones on the original list but someone had reason not to like each one .... Going out for tea soon will have a meeting ... The big reveal later


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

looking forward to hearing what this special little guys name is.Cora just had her bath and your baby is away to get his soon so nice fluffy pics will be on their way soon,enjoy your meal xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Ooh, Gus is great too!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

DebsH said:


> Ooh, Gus is great too!


i look after a really bad tempered jack russel called gus and he hates the puppies lol x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I liked ...... Byron, Fergus, Angus,Hamish, Clyde,Basil, Hector, Bertie, Ned, Teddy,Reuben, Douggie, Percy, Cyrus ........ :question::question::question::question:

My daughter liked Sid it i thought would mistake for sit she likes Gus and Clive... My son liked Adolf, Lincoln, Abe, Mikail, and a few more very strange suggestions all with historical links, I stopped listening


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I liked ...... Byron, Fergus, Angus,Hamish, Clyde,Basil, Hector, Bertie, Ned, Teddy,Reuben, Douggie, Percy, Cyrus ........ :question::question::question::question:
> 
> My daughter liked Sid it i thought would mistake for sit she likes Gus and Clive... My son liked Adolf, Lincoln, Abe, Mikail, and a few more very strange suggestions all with historical links, I stopped listening


Love byron,how cute x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I liked ...... Byron, Fergus, Angus,Hamish, Clyde,Basil, Hector, Bertie, Ned, Teddy,Reuben, Douggie, Percy, Cyrus ........ :question::question::question::question:
> 
> My daughter liked Sid it i thought would mistake for sit she likes Gus and Clive... My son liked Adolf, Lincoln, Abe, Mikail, and a few more very strange suggestions all with historical links, I stopped listening


My cat's name is Sid.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh A freshly fluffed up puppy .. cant wait to see photo Mandy  

Oh Karen & Family, an arm wrestle may be required to agree and finalise your puppy's name .. ha ha ha xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Fluffy pics and a name please!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can oblige on the picture front.... Thanks to Mandy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

MMMMWWwhhhhhhhaaaaaaa
What a wonderful start to a Monday morning. 
Thank you


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Adorable!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I think Bertie!! as it sounds lovely shouting Wilf, Mabel,Bertie. Plus my best boy was Bertie x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I will see if Debs can take a video tommorrow when she comes for a visit or carly cos she is coming for a visit too,i tried yesterday and it was a disaster! Its nice to see a video cause i think it makes it feel more real seeing them all bound about xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HE IS SO ADORABLE!!!!! ah just the cutest! i love puppies!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> HE IS SO ADORABLE!!!!! ah just the cutest! i love puppies!


Cutest and today also the stinkiest lol puppy Greenwood got a major butt wash today and now smells like roses xxx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Still like Hamish for his name.... He is absolutely gorgeous, Karen you are one lucky lady and Mandy once again you have produced THE most adorable pups ever, I have to say this one was def my favourite in this litter!!!!!! He is going to to be a very handsome boy.... Lol at being a smelly boy!! xXX


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh lovely Splodge Greenwood update  what a stinker, still worth a cuddle though ... 

Oh yes a video would be fab, hey breeding is one thing Mandy, technology is another


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh lovely Splodge Greenwood update  what a stinker, still worth a cuddle though ...
> 
> Oh yes a video would be fab, hey breeding is one thing Mandy, technology is another


jojo it was more like a comedy....first tilda the cat ran in and started rolling round in front of the pup so you could only see the cat...take 2...puppy greenwood decides now is the time to have a poo......take 3....he legs it off the lawn...camera thrown on grass as i run after him....then i gave up!! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol puppy antics, I thought you'd have him practised in the art of posing, cos I'm renowned for rubbish shots 
JoJo hope all s well in your doggie world


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Lol puppy antics, I thought you'd have him practised in the art of posing, cos I'm renowned for rubbish shots
> JoJo hope all s well in your doggie world


Mine arent great either which is why there was just a couple last time,its so difficult getting a good one x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the recent pics


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Any decisions on the name yet??
Cory or Rory? 
Roger?? Ha that's my dads name! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Family meeting didnt occur last night scheduled for 20.00 hrs ....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Family meeting didnt occur last night scheduled for 20.00 hrs ....


Ooooooo! The anticipation - you'll have us all on the edge of our seats, or maybe you'll have to stick with mr splodge as he seems to be affectionately known on here for now! X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandy your puppy photos are wonderful, hey I know how quick they move lol ...

Karen all good here, thanks for asking xxxx

Tracey, we should have a name soon, so Mr Splodge will have his official name .. 

Cockapoo Drum Roll .. the Greenwood Family are having a family meeting now and the outcome may be A PUPPY NAME for Mr Splodge ... I am so excited as I am terrible at naming kid and dogs so always have family meetings and short lists ...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Mandy your puppy photos are wonderful, hey I know how quick they move lol ...
> 
> Karen all good here, thanks for asking xxxx
> 
> ...


What's your money on jojo?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Jesse... Will Mrs Wilfiboy win??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Jesse... Will Mrs Wilfiboy win??


I think something more old fashioned and obscure x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mr Splodge lol   

Umm Bert or Gus I think .. but hey what do I know lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh the tension is building ... a puppy reveal and a forever NAME ... I am getting way too excited here


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This meeting is 1.5hrs so far!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry ............... Phew..... A little bit nearer. Slowly crossed names off one by one but we've narrowed it down to two... Wilf, Mable and these two names have been 'sung" over and over again and my son has been imagining and practising greeting Mr Splodge.... But he can't decide so he's gone to bed, probably still calling dogs .... So it's...... 

Fergus or Angus


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Sorry ............... Phew..... A little bit nearer. Slowly crossed names off one by one but we've narrowed it down to two... Wilf, Mable and these two names have been 'sung" over and over again and my son has been imagining and practising greeting Mr Splodge.... But he can't decide so he's gone to bed, probably still calling dogs .... So it's......
> 
> Fergus or Angus


Angus ..... I think! I work with a fergus lol - he doesn't look to dissimilar to mick hucknall!! X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh nice choices. Quick thinking and I think Angus, but I haven't gone around singing them yet


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I really don't mind any more ... Loads were crossed off , Hamish was sung off lol xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Angus is my fave! Forget about the thongs and perfect snogging!

X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Angus with Gus for short?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fergus!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Out of my hands ladies..... Phew the relief .. I hope he hasn't come up with another one in the morning , hope he's decided xx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Both of those are just perfect ( I may be biased )



Can't wait to get some puppy cuddles tomorrow!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now surely it should be 

F*U*RGUS


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Puppy Greenwood after many failed attempts has finally made it on to the couch,he is the only one who can and is sitting there feeling very smug with himself looking down at all the other puppies lol xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That a boy.... Good job he'll be allowed up here then . xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> That a boy.... Good job he'll be allowed up here then . xxx


Lol theyre not really allowed on the couch but he had other ideas.my girls are all allowed on now that they arent pups though,good job i have a big couch! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Richard says he likes sitting when I go to work one sat at either side of him...I asked him where he was going to sit no.3 ....guess on his knee or he'll have to shove up


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do we have a name?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Debs took a video of pups today so hopefully it turned out ok and she can post it later xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Now then Ruth are you sitting comfortably  out::deadhorse::whatever::ugh::tapedshut::embarrassed::decision::decision::decision::XD:.......I sent my son to bed as I couldn't listen to him calling imaginary dogs any longer and he was adamant that he'd know in the morning... As if 
So he came home from school with another couple of names that aren't allowed lol....he's waiting for Debs video to see which fits  so I hope she gets chance


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So we kind of have a name .. Angus or Fergus .. so basically I was right (well that's a first, and just go along with the fact that I was right but not really) .. he will be called Gus lol kind of anyway ... 

Only Mr Splodge to his closest friends of course ... 

Lovely names both of them ... so happy for the Greenwood pack (human & canine) yippy ...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That boy of yours is so very indecisive! Phew!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> That boy of yours is so very indecisive! Phew!


But he can climb


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Counting down the days for all my cuddles with little Angus/Fergus ...I'd personally go with Angus purely as its my Grandfather and also 2 of my uncles names!!!!  I don't know anybody called Fergus...there has to be a first though!!! 

Can't wait for the video tonight. 

xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Me and Debs are both voting Fergus xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> Me and Debs are both voting Fergus xxx


Oh and nearly forgot,carly votes fergus too,she is his sisters new mama xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How many pups are in the litter.... I've only seen Cora, Fergus , and the wee apricot boy with the amazing eyes :love-eyes:

Is there another wee girl??

Can either Debs or Karen post a litter pic??!!  

xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> How many pups are in the litter.... I've only seen Cora, Fergus , and the wee apricot boy with the amazing eyes :love-eyes:
> 
> Is there another wee girl??
> 
> ...


 Carly has joined here so should be posting tonight.There were 6 pups,we lost the black boy at just a few days old,it was heartbreaking.There are 2 merles and 3 apricots( 2 boys one girl) love love love these babies so much xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mandym said:


> Carly has joined here so should be posting tonight.There were 6 pups,we lost the black boy at just a few days old,it was heartbreaking.There are 2 merles and 3 apricots( 2 boys one girl) love love love these babies so much xxx


Can't even imagine how heartbreaking that must have been to lose a wee one Mandy . 

Ill Look forward to seeing another beauty later then...what lucky lucky owners 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry ...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pic of the snoozie snorey guy


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm in love :love-eyes: :usa2::love-eyes: :usa2::love-eyes: :usa2::love-eyes: 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Another little blue eye! Cute!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

All the pics are gorgeous.... All the puppies are gorgeous, sigh!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

And just look at that brown eyed boy/girl.... Stunning 

xxx


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh today was so lovely  Puppy cuddles, meeting little apricot girl's new owner, seeing my kids with the puppies, watching them play together - just lovely 

Trying desperately to upload the videos but my inlaws broadband is so sloooooow  

You might even hear me calling your boy Fergus on the video....we were just trying it out, honest


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

What gorgeous blue eyes on the apricot/red - are they both blue or are they a mix like lovely cora's ..... I love it!
Ps I will get Ralph's six toes on here - I need to paint them with nail varnish so you can see them!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Tinman said:


> What gorgeous blue eyes on the apricot/red - are they both blue or are they a mix like lovely cora's ..... I love it!
> Ps I will get Ralph's six toes on here - I need to paint them with nail varnish so you can see them!



I thought he was going to have one brown one blue but taking a closer look today both very blue,the other apricots eyes have changed and are brown so this littleguy is going to keep his blue eyes,his name is billy xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

These pups are all so gorgeous!! Cockapoos are just amazing x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> I thought he was going to have one brown one blue but taking a closer look today both very blue,the other apricots eyes have changed and are brown so this littleguy is going to keep his blue eyes,his name is billy xxx


Mandy as I said before, what a litter to be proud of! Unique stunning healthy happy puppies!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> What gorgeous blue eyes on the apricot/red - are they both blue or are they a mix like lovely cora's ..... I love it!
> Ps I will get Ralph's six toes on here - I need to paint them with nail varnish so you can see them!


Errr is Ralph ok with the nail varnish!? Does he approve? Ruby will get jealous!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mandym said:


> I thought he was going to have one brown one blue but taking a closer look today both very blue,the other apricots eyes have changed and are brown so this littleguy is going to keep his blue eyes,his name is billy xxx


Oh how beautiful - in looks and name, my 4 year old son is called billy! X
He should be mine!!!!!! Ha x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Errr is Ralph ok with the nail varnish!? Does he approve? Ruby will get jealous!


Haha - we will find out!!! It will have to be a bright pink one as his claws don't show next to his dark fur, I tried to capture it but it didn't show..... It's on his back left leg - 4 claws, 1 dew claw and an extra one!! Ha special boy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I just had a very special preview... thankyou Deb....Im off to dream, puppy dreams


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ooooh lovely pics :love-eyes: 

Still no name??


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Not been on for a bit just shown my daughter I asked what would you call this puppy she just hugged the phone and said "awwwww......my puppy" lol what a truly gorgeous puppy x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's very cute! Maybe he should be called Puppy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fergus xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay! FurGus FunGus.
Love it


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Fergus xxx


Yay!!!!!
Good job too  Perfect name for a gorgeous wee puppy 

Going to try and post those videos.......


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you were calling him it, it made it seem real, my son said Angus suited the red boy more


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Fergus xxx


Lovely name Karen 

I'm sure little Fergus is going to be one very contented little pup.....the videos are fab ...how many times have you watched them now:question::question:

The other pups are adorable too...I love the little red one near the camera rummaging around the back 

xxx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh dearly me I am soooooooooo brooooooody now!!! They are all adorable XXX


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I've just spotted this thread - wow, your pups are so gorgeous Mandy. I've never seen a Cockapoo with blue eyes before, soooooo cute! Does that come from the poodle side or the spaniel side or can it be from either. Learn something new every day on here! Brooooooooody!!! N x
PS. Love the name Fergus!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Skyesdog said:


> I've just spotted this thread - wow, your pups are so gorgeous Mandy. I've never seen a Cockapoo with blue eyes before, soooooo cute! Does that come from the poodle side or the spaniel side or can it be from either. Learn something new every day on here! Brooooooooody!!! N x
> PS. Love the name Fergus!



Thanks,mum is a blue merle cockapoo from usas o thats where the blue eyes come from x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yay... Love it! Well done Wilfiboy family! Great name for a great pup! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The puppy videos are amazing, what beautiful chunky playful little pups! They are truely lovely. Of course my favs are Cora and Fergus! Our little ILMC newbies! Xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the videos and love the name. Now we need a video of Nina


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I do have one Donna... Just haven't posted it! Wasn't sure if everyone wanted to see it!


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I do have one Donna... Just haven't posted it! Wasn't sure if everyone wanted to see it!


Of course we do!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha... Ok..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the puppy videos... 

I am not sure I will ever stop calling Fergus Splodge in my head though Karen  

Love Cora & Spl.. sorry I mean Fergus lol 

Now over to the next channel (thread) for a Nina update .. oh so many pretty pups to catch up on.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok Just popped on here for a Fergus update ... 

No pressure MandyM .. but get your festival tent packed up and get on ILMC with lots of merle puppy photos please .. lol .. only teasing  but hurry up ... 

Looking forward to more Fergus photos xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know JoJo people going and enjoying themselves really ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are they coming back ? Does anyone want me ???


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Awe bless him, he is so so gorgeous.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I think EVERYONE wants you Fergus! Can't wait to see you with your big brother and sister  x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Are they coming back ? Does anyone want me ???


Oh bless that looks exactly like what he is saying.I took several in the garden but he legged it from all but one and in that one he is doing an impression of a rug lying totally flat out,it so funny xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Big hug and kiss

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I could cry, don't you just want to cuddle him xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's a complete honey! Love him... Such a snuggle face!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I could cry, don't you just want to cuddle him xx


It must be so hard for you Karen,not long now though and he is the cuddliest little boy so you will get plenty of what we say in scotland... bozies ( cuddles) from mr fergus xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We"ll be on holiday before I know it and then won't be long xxxxxxxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Time definitely flies!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Are they coming back ? Does anyone want me ???


aw love him! Karen, I could always have him for a holiday while you are away. I promise I'd hand him over when you're back, honest!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh don't be sad Fergus .... your mummy loves you and so does everyone else on ILMC lol  

Lovely photo update .. just what I needed on a wet soggy day  .. bring back our summer sunshine, I will never moan about heat at night again , we don't like wet paws and damp dogs, wet and curly lol .....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is just the cutest, cuddliest little splodge monster, Love him.


----------

